# Need place to hunt for rest of season??



## Nick W (Nov 22, 2005)

As Im sure most of you have read, the club I was on would not allow an injured Marine who is home for medical leave to hunt with me for a few days. So I have left the club for obvious reasons.

So now I need a club to hunt on for the rest of the season. I will be returning to Iraq in January, assuming we are still be needed over there at that time. I will pay whatever is needed to finish out the year. I then would like to get back on it assuming I am back by the next season. 

Any help is appriecated.


----------



## Randy (Nov 22, 2005)

Are you a bow hunter?


----------



## Nick W (Nov 22, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Are you a bow hunter?


Sometimes, but Im not any good at it. So I definitely prefer rifles.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 22, 2005)

What area of the state??


----------



## Nick W (Nov 22, 2005)

Dog Hunter said:
			
		

> What area of the state??


Anywhere within 3 hrs of Atl. I would prefer south of Atl but im not picky due to my situation.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Nov 22, 2005)

If I had an opening I would let you and your friend in.


----------



## Model70 (Nov 22, 2005)

*DMX Hunt Club Welcomes you and your friend !!!!!*

Give me a call....  Leave the check book at home 

It's the least I can do for you and your friend......

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 22, 2005)

*That's stepping up to the plate*



			
				Model70 said:
			
		

> Give me a call....  Leave the check book at home
> 
> It's the least I can do for you and your friend......
> 
> Ken 678-427-8924



    That's spreading the love,man


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 22, 2005)

Model70 said:
			
		

> Give me a call....  Leave the check book at home
> 
> It's the least I can do for you and your friend......
> 
> Ken 678-427-8924


 Gotta agree with Donnie on this....  

Way to take the bull by the horns, Model70!   

I wish I had say-so over the land I hunt...


----------



## bigdave (Nov 22, 2005)

good on ya model70.  nick w if that doesnt work out let me know i dont have much land but i have 2  spots  in fayette co. that total about 115ac. you are more than welcome to join me on no charge.


----------



## Headshot17 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah most people don't care about anyone anymore.  You the man model 70


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 22, 2005)

Model70 said:
			
		

> Give me a call....  Leave the check book at home
> 
> It's the least I can do for you and your friend......
> 
> Ken 678-427-8924


I'm proud of you.


----------



## raghorn (Nov 22, 2005)

Model70 said:
			
		

> Give me a call.... Leave the check book at home
> 
> It's the least I can do for you and your friend......
> 
> Ken 678-427-8924


What can I say? That was very gracious and unselfish of you.


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 22, 2005)

This thread just about gave me a chill up my spine. I am gald there are still people who appreciate all that the US Armed Services do for us. If you head down around South East Ga PM me and I will set you 2 up down here for free. I have a small lease that could stand a few deer shot.

Even though you all don't hear it as much as you should, 

WE APPRECIATE OUR TROOPS!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mod70, way to man up!!*

Good job Nick on leaving your old club.
Mod70, I remember your description of your club and it sounded like a great place.  Sounds like an even better place now!   
Thanks to you for doing that and thanks to you Nick for being a great American.  
Godspeed to you, your friend and all our fighting men and women!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Nov 22, 2005)

Model70 said:
			
		

> Give me a call....  Leave the check book at home
> 
> It's the least I can do for you and your friend......
> 
> Ken 678-427-8924



Ken,

You make me regret not joining you guys this year. What you're doing means something to those of us who couldn't.
All I can say is Bravo for stepping up.

Good Hunting........


----------



## buckhunter1950 (Nov 23, 2005)

I can have two guests on our club at any time. I would be honored to have you and your friend. We are in Lowndes Co. right on the Fla. border. Wish you well to get home. Let me know.


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 23, 2005)

We will take you in same terms($0). QDM 2665a.


----------



## Nick W (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the offers.

Ken, your truly a great American and Christian. I look forward to meeting you and sharing some fellowship with you.

Responses like this make it easy to realize the sacrifices we made over there were worth it to keep our way of life available for generations to come. I only hope the friends I lost over there see these things happening, and know they gave their life for  something great.

God Bless


----------



## Jasper (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm very proud of the Woody's members who have stepped up with offers for this fine young soldier! Bless you all...............

Nick,

God bless you and best of luck in your future deployments. Thanks for what you and your fellow soldiers do to keep our Country safe.

And on top of that I hope you kill a monster very soon!


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 23, 2005)

*Nick*

let me know if you need anywhere else to hunt, by the looks of it your in some good hands  

I got a place in Irwin Co. 455ac, you are more than welcome to head over there anytime no charge!

God Bless


----------



## scshep2002 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sadaddy just tell him if he wants to, one weekend, I will meet them up there and let him have at it!!! Anything for a fellow Marine!!!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 24, 2005)

Thats why i love this place!! Great job ken YOU DA MAN.And Nick thank you and all your buddies that keep us all safe.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 25, 2005)

*best thread going.....*

Nick,  thanks for being a great american patriot.  I'm happy to have another name I can put on my prayer list.  God bless you in your next tour of duty.       

Indeed:  "He is no fool who gives up what he cannot keep to gain that which he cannot loose"  ....Jim Elliot


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 25, 2005)

WAY TO GO WOODY'S MEMBERS   Nick thanks for all you and all our armed forces do for us hope ya get a big one  eddy moore


----------

